# Food Network HD



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

D* sub here...

My girlfriend and I are curious to see what programs are broadcast in HD on the Food Network in anticipation of the channel coming to D* next month. 

TIA


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

since 2/96 said:


> D* sub here...
> 
> My girlfriend and I are curious to see what programs are broadcast in HD on the Food Network in anticipation of the channel coming to D* next month.
> 
> TIA


Off the top of my head, Almost everything EXCEPT Rachael Ray and Ace of cakes is not on hd.
Click here for the listings.. http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/hdtv/0,2857,FOOD_26756,00.html


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

The previous link will take you to their schedule. What I've noticed (being a fan of Food Network) is that there are very few episodes that are shot in HD. At least this is true of some of the shows I watch:

Barefoot Contessa
Everyday Italian
Good Deal w/ Dave Lieberman

They keep running the same maybe 10-15 episodes all the time (this is especially true of Good Deal). Everyday Italian isn't so bad, I think there are a few more epsiodes of that than the others, but the SD channel definitely has a lot more episodes that they rotate around. I think this might be because they started shooting some of these shows in HD recently and have yet to build up enough episodes.


----------



## LostBoyinVA (Mar 3, 2006)

They also appear to rotate the shows in about an 8 hour window. I know on a Saturday I can watch the same show in the Morning around 10AM and it'll be on again in the Evening between 6-8PM


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

dennispap said:


> Off the top of my head, Almost everything EXCEPT Rachael Ray and Ace of cakes is not on hd.
> Click here for the listings.. http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/hdtv/0,2857,FOOD_26756,00.html


Nor do they have "Emeril" in HD. Maybe they will debut in the Fall season. Who knows.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

My favorite show however is shown in HD, but not the current new ones, only older ones. Good Eats.

Personally I wish they did a simulcast instead of a small subset of programming but I guess they just aren't there yet.


----------



## xplocvo (Aug 3, 2007)

clapple said:


> Nor do they have "Emeril" in HD. Maybe they will debut in the Fall season. Who knows.


From a USA Today article:

"Food Network in HD, already carried on Dish and some cable systems, is converting studios to add Rachael Ray's 30 Minute Meals and Emeril! Live. Already on: Paula's Home Cooking, Barefoot Contessa, Everyday Italian, Throwdown With Bobby Flay and Unwrapped."

I can't link to the article due to my low post count, but Google 'usa today food hd' and it should be the first result.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Whenever I watch it, it's mostly just Everyday Italian and Pairings with Andrea. The latter of these isn't even a Food Network program originally; I believe it comes from Fine Living.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

Slordak said:


> Whenever I watch it, it's mostly just Everyday Italian and Pairings with Andrea. The latter of these isn't even a Food Network program originally; I believe it comes from Fine Living.


Food Network and Fine Living Network are both owned by the same people, Scripps Networks.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Rachael Ray in HD. YUM-O!


----------

